# Freshly restored Evil Knievel Bike



## oskisan (Feb 4, 2015)

Pretty cool...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1977-Evel-K...235?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d71b6b63

Although, more like $1200... (at most)


----------

